# New humi with a crack



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

hey guys,

my new humi just arrived and when i opened it, it had a small crack on the right side and was wondering if there was anything i could do to fix it or would i have to do the obvious (send it back). you guys have a lot more experience so i'm just wanting your advice/feedback. :support:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ouch, that must of hurt. IMO your best to send it back. But I know nothing about wood work :lol:


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

I would contact the seller adn send him the pics, everytimeI've had a problem like that they simply send me a replacement...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

send it back and get another one.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, unless Pluto there is a master craftsman, I'd send it back too. Darn shame. Now you'll have to play the waiting game all over again. Beautiful humidor by the way (except for the crack).


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

That's a no brainer... send it back.

Sorry you have to go thru that. Where did you get it?


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> That's a no brainer... send it back.
> 
> Sorry you have to go thru that. Where did you get it?


Absolutely, any retailer that's worth a damn will be happy to send you a new one and pay for all the shipping...out of curiosity where did you buy it?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> That's a no brainer... send it back.
> 
> Sorry you have to go thru that. Where did you get it?


http://cheaphumidors.com/


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Yeah, unless Pluto there is a master craftsman, I'd send it back too. Darn shame. Now you'll have to play the waiting game all over again. Beautiful humidor by the way (except for the crack).


no master craftsmen here. and thats Goofy, not Pluto...lol. i sent them an email w/ pics. hopefully i get a response soon :mumbles:


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I wouldn't wait on a response, man. Hand it off to the mailman. Sooner done the sooner you'll get your new one. CheapHumidors has been pretty user friendly with me in the past. Good luck (well that was actually bad luck, so "Better Luck")


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

send it back


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> no master craftsmen here. and thats Goofy, not Pluto...lol. i sent them an email w/ pics. hopefully i get a response soon :mumbles:


Oops, my bad. Guess I'm not up to speed on the Disney bunch.  Now, that's gonna bug me. Who was Pluto? I'm sure the return will go just fine. Any reputible company should make good on such a problem. It's just the hassle of re-packaging, shipping and waiting again that bites. Keep us posted!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i just got a reply, it said:

I am very sorry to hear that one of our products arrived to you in less
than perfect condition. We take precautions to ensure that items
arrive safely, although sometimes problems do occur.

Please let me know if you would like a discount on the item as an
imperfect, or if you would like a new one.

If you want a new one, please note it will take approximately a week to
get a new shipment out.

If you want a discount, we will immediately credit your credit card,
typically 25% of the purchase price as an imperfect.

We want to make sure you are 100% satisfied.

so i guess i'll be keeping and try to seal the crack in the damaged one. if it works, it works. if not, no sweat off my brow...lol , unless they want it back.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> i just got a reply, it said:
> 
> I am very sorry to hear that one of our products arrived to you in less
> than perfect condition. We take precautions to ensure that items
> ...


What it sounds like to me is if you can keep the one that's broke they will give you 25% off --- NOT! OR--send it back and they will send you another one and you get only what you already have paid for. --If IT'S not damaged---I hate that when this happens.

I'd send it back and they should still compensate you for your inconvenienced. A good company would have offered you that. My $.02--Good luck---


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

If it doesn't work they won't take it back if you have tried to repair it... so you definitely would be out 75% of what you paid.

I wouldn't take a chance. If it were me I would send it back and get a good one.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Man that hurts!!! As if the waiting to properly season it isn't bad enough, now you have to go through shipping time all over again!!!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

thats a bad feeling.. I hate ordering things that are broken when you get the.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

I would put the humi on it's side and rest a cigar over the crack...


THEN, when you want to impress your friends, you show them that you really have 

"A Cigar on Crack"


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

good one!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> What it sounds like to me is if you can keep the one that's broke they will give you 25% off --- NOT! OR--send it back and they will send you another one and you get only what you already have paid for. --If IT'S not damaged---I hate that when this happens.
> 
> I'd send it back and they should still compensate you for your inconvenienced. A good company would have offered you that. My $.02--Good luck---


I agree its not your fault it was cracked they should send you a new one at a discount.


----------



## DKPRLP (Aug 3, 2006)

Send It BACK

Or you'll have to look at it for YEARS to come and not be satisfied.


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

When you open and close the door.. How is the seal on it?? Does it seal well??


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

Not an option, it must go back. It's not on a joint, it's across the grain. If you play your cards right you could get a new one and the discount because the shipper will pay as a claim. Then you repurchase. Play by there rules. Good luck


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> ...so i guess i'll be keeping and try to seal the crack in the damaged one....


If you can get your hands on a bar/pipe clamp big enough, place it over the panel (w/shims so you don't scratch the wood) and try to pull the crack together. If it closes tightly, you probably can just loosen the clamp, squeeze a bit of Gorilla glue (follow instructions on bottle) or a quick fix epoxy into the crack, clamp it again and it should be almost good as new.

If the crack doesn't close tightly and the finish is damaged, it's a much more involved repair and I would just send it back.

Good luck whatever you do - it sure looks like a sweet cabinet!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks for all the help guys. like i said at the beginning of this thread, i sorta figured the "obvious" would happen. its all boxed up and will be going back out tomorrow :mumbles:

i was just so happy about getting my new humi that i thought (and REALLY hoped) it could be saved some sort of way. dont wanna perform surgery on it, mess it up even more, void the warranty and be out 100% of my money that the wife paid for my christmas gift. :huh:

oh well. looks like i'll be waiting ANOTHER 2 weeks for my humi...

i'll keep you guys posted...


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

[update]

before i could get the humi sent back, they responded to my email and let me know that a new one was sent out this morning and that the damaged one could be thrown away (yea...right!)


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

That's really good customer service right there...

Thanks for sharing Milton...

and enjoy your new humi's...both of 'em


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> [update]
> 
> before i could get the humi sent back, they responded to my email and let me know that a new one was sent out this morning and that the damaged one could be thrown away (yea...right!)


Now That's service!!


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

If it were me I would send it back too. The immediate advangage of getting the 25% wont balance out with the years of wincing as you look at that crack. Whats that saying about price being forgotten and quality remaining? Damn shame, really nice piece.


"
before i could get the humi sent back, they responded to my email and let me know that a new one was sent out this morning and that the damaged one could be thrown away (yea...right!)"


Wow 2 for one cool!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> http://cheaphumidors.com/


My new humidor from the same company is seasoning right now. I have gotten corespondance from them like every other day, just checking on me and the humidor. The bigger the humidor the more there is a chance for damage during shipping. But their prices make it worth the risk. I hope you have better luck with the next shipment :redface:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds like they are going good to stnd by their product.If gorilla glue cant fix it make a wine storage out of it


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

well, sounds like it all worked out for the best... lookin forward to checking it out in person when i get back to texas. hey, by the way, do you know if we're off work for monday the 21st? it's MLK's birthday, so i'm thinking we *should* be off....


----------

